# Screen Changes



## Steve Palmer (Nov 10, 2017)

Operating System: Mac OS 10.13 (High Sierra)
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Classic CC 7.0.1

Has anyone come across this problem?  Lightroom is causing my Mac screens to change away from Lightroom sometimes on app start and sometimes when using Lightroom.  It particularly happens when I go into the Develop module.  Is there a known solution?
Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Nov 10, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.  Known Solution?  This isn't even a known problem.   Can you replicate this with a degree of repeatability?  If you can then you can report this to Adobe along with the steps necessary to reproduce the problem.  If MacOS is v10.13.1, you might also report this to Apple.  Especially if you can replicate this with other apps besides LR.


----------



## Steve Palmer (Nov 10, 2017)

It certainly replicates.  I type D and it flicks to another Desktop.  It seems when I then click G it flicks to another Desktop.  Really odd.  I'll try Adobe and Apple.  Thanks


----------



## Roger Catt (Nov 22, 2017)

Steve Palmer said:


> It certainly replicates.  I type D and it flicks to another Desktop.  It seems when I then click G it flicks to another Desktop.  Really odd.  I'll try Adobe and Apple.  Thanks


Hello Steve. I'm having the same problem. Lightroom starts OK but after about an hour it switches desktops when going from the library to Develop module, very annoying. None of my other app behaves like this. Seems to have started after update to High Sierra.


----------



## Steve Palmer (Nov 23, 2017)

Roger Cat said:


> Hello Steve. I'm having the same problem. Lightroom starts OK but after about an hour it switches desktops when going from the library to Develop module, very annoying. None of my other app behaves like this. Seems to have started after update to High Sierra.


I removed both Lightroom and Photoshop through the Creative Cloud app and then reinstalled them both from scratch.  Issue resolved.


----------



## Roger Catt (Nov 27, 2017)

Followed your advice and removed and reinstalled Lightroom. It's done the trick. Thanks.


----------

